
Hacking the Food System: The Story of the Ultimate Cookie - DanielRibeiro
http://www.foodandtechconnect.com/site/2011/09/22/hilary-mason-on-hacking-the-food-system-the-story-of-the-ultimate-cookie/
======
sp332
It kinda bothers me that the first thing people tend to do with these datasets
is find the average. You could at least look for clusters, like crunchy ones
and soft ones. Average is boring!

